# pelvic venogram



## abiqbal@aol.com (May 13, 2015)

can you add a modifier to 75825 and 75820 when being billed with 37238 and 36010 to get paid for all 4 codes.


----------



## prabha (May 20, 2015)

CPT 75820 and 75825 will need a 59 modifier when billed with 37238 since these codes are a component of 37238.


----------

